# Saturday Watch......



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving my Alpha sub an outing this morning...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6105 - 8119


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Going with this today....

Super 14 rugby semi finals tonight

Hurricanes v's Crusaders

Sharks v's Waratahs

Need a tough watch to make it through the night!!!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Another Seiko. My constant companion.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with one of Bridlington`s finest :rltb:

*RLT-17, no.17/30, Unitas cal.6498 17 jewels*


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this this morning on my way up pen yr fan (highest mountain in brecon beacons) should wear my dog out i think.










cheers

jason.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Rain, rain, rain. So a diver 

Bertrand


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

The mighty Nautilus is out and about today...










Making the most of the sunshine in London today 'cause were getting Bertrand's rain tomorrow.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

The *real* deal:










But will switch later to this:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Indian this morning...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

VinceR said:


> The *real* deal:


Enough said 

I'm still going with my Aviation


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Indian this morning...


Nice one Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> Rain, rain, rain. So a diver
> 
> Bertrand


Very very nice :yes:

I've borrowed a DSLR and a macro lens from a friend for the weekend so I'm spending the day photographing watches (my 710's out so I can safely let them all out without her commenting  ). Wearing this at the moment










Rich


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this old Longines today.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Saturday and JLC MGT


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Sinn 656 on a Rallye strap


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

the big bad b1 today.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Wearing this old Longines today.


That's a beauty William :tongue2:

I am shy to show mine now :lol: ... this electronika for me here:










Have a nice weekend

S!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

williamsat said:


> Wearing this old Longines today.


That is a beautiful Longines Bill, a real stunner


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Going with the O&W today










paul


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I've borrowed a DSLR and a macro lens from a friend for the weekend so I'm spending the day photographing watches (my 710's out so I can safely let them all out without her commenting  ). Wearing this at the moment










Rich


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Got my recent purchase on today (although I've changed the strap already!) ... Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > I've borrowed a DSLR and a macro lens from a friend for the weekend so I'm spending the day photographing watches (my 710's out so I can safely let them all out without her commenting  ). Wearing this at the moment
> ...


There`s only one thing wrong with those watches....

Neither is on my wrist







:cry2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT42 Navigator*, without cyclops, today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> Got my recent purchase on today (although I've changed the strap already!) ... Paul


Another one that`s growing on me unk:

Oh well, maybe next year when I should have some dosh spare :sadwalk:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one for a change today - for a short time anyway.

Alasdair


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)




----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> Rain, rain, rain. So a diver
> 
> Bertrand


I'm sure I have commented on it before but I absolutely love that watch Bertrand :thumbsup:

Wearing this LE for a bit. It's quite a big lump.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

On car washing duty this morning so starting off with something water resistant too at least 1 bucket of water but will be swapping to the Sorna after wards










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Arrived this morning, on with the extra links and wearing now and loving it, cheers 










Pre-Bond SMP200 quartz early version


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Arrived this morning, on with the extra links and wearing now and loving it, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know andy.......i think i could live with those hands....love the dial on that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wearing this little thing now im home from work.......very discreet


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> wearing this little thing now im home from work.......very discreet


 B) but some what understated :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > wearing this little thing now im home from work.......very discreet
> ...


understated is my middle name :lol:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Saturday's child

Have a good WE.

Martin


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alpha morning...










....17 afternoon:










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some superb watches on show... Congrats on those who have new arrivals... this one for me:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Managed to get the Toshi of my wrist, so have swapped back over to the Sub which is now residing on a NATO


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Woke up after a night on the lash with this still on so I guess untill I can be bothered to get dressed this is my Saturday watch.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Been out in the field :hunter: with my trusty SKX:










Family barbecue this afternoon so have changed to this:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

BR 02


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Saturday's child
> 
> Have a good WE.
> 
> Martin


 :wub:

I sometimes think I could trade in all my watches for a 3536 and live happily ever after.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Starting the day with one of Bridlington`s finest :rltb:
> 
> *RLT-17, no.17/30, Unitas cal.6498 17 jewels*


Love that watch/strap combo, Mac...don't ever change it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This for me today:










Fresh back from a service yesterday and running so sweat :tongue2:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bills pic reminds me I have to sell my BR02... sigh. Ive been let down by someone and need to raise some cash (its a long story), so if anyone wants the BR02, make me an offer.... (save me the hassle of a sales ad LOL)


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Enjoying a quiet moment on my patio with an ice cold beer and this 1972 Timex on my wrist - superb weather we are having here at the moment


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

ow changed to this one. Picture taken this morning










Fir anyone interested I'll put some of the pictures I took this morning on the photography forum 

Rich


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have swapped over to this one for the rest of the evening, now on a black leather strap for a change.










Memo to self - take new pics of watch on different straps.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

neil_s said:


>


Neil nice watch and a very nice knife , What is the knife


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

knuteols said:


> Enjoying a quiet moment on my patio with an ice cold beer and this 1972 Timex on my wrist - superb weather we are having here at the moment


I like that. Timex are really growing on me


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Very very nice one.

Bertrand



knuteols said:


> Enjoying a quiet moment on my patio with an ice cold beer and this 1972 Timex on my wrist - superb weather we are having here at the moment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> Arrived this morning, on with the extra links and wearing now and loving it, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch Andy, they are rather nice unk:



SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Starting the day with one of Bridlington`s finest :rltb:
> ...


Thanks Rich, they do seem to go together rather well 

Well I`m at work again taking a break from a mountain of what the Trust informs us is essential paperwork 

Anyway I swapped over to these before leaving home...

*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*










*Alpha, 21 Jewel cal.ST-16(?)*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

knuteols said:


> Enjoying a quiet moment on my patio with an ice cold beer and this 1972 Timex on my wrist - superb weather we are having here at the moment


Very nice Timex Knut.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Citizen diver for me today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

knuteols said:


> Enjoying a quiet moment on my patio with an ice cold beer and this 1972 Timex on my wrist - superb weather we are having here at the moment


Is that what this looked like when I got it at around age 9?










Wish I'd taken better care of it. :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's still in far better condition than it would have been if I had been given it at age 9.

That's practically pristine compared to the watches that I had when I was a kid. 

Nice to see it's been well used though.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

My latest "catch"..a Certina DS2 PH 200m....


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

salmonia said:


> My latest "catch"..a Certina DS2 PH 200m....


Great watch! Really want to see one of those in the steel ..


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just changed to something a bit more modern, well 1970 is modern enough for me 



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Love that Omega Agent Orange!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Vince and Minkle (assuming lots of 's is a good thing). The dial is a thing of beauty on this one, it's iridescent so changes shades of blue depending on the light. It always gets commented on and I must try to get a few pictures that demonstrate it better.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That watch is amazing!

Love the colour of the seconds hand


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> assuming lots of 's is a good thing


 I think it's definately a good thing in this situation.

That's gorgeous. It looks perfect for a 30 year old watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Just changed to something a bit more modern, well 1970 is modern enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Very, very kewlll!!! *_ unk:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

VinceR said:


> The *real* deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed real deal. Have an SD on hold but still keep thinking......................

Valgranges 4 me. No pic as cant get into bloody Flickr.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > assuming lots of 's is a good thing
> ...


Maths was never your forte I take it mjolnir  :lol:, sorry mate couldn't resist.

It's in pretty good nick for a 38 year old, never been restored and the brushing is still pretty strong on the case. It keeps excellent time too, amazing really as I've no idea when it was last serviced :blink: . Its a cal.750 and the case back ref is 166.089 for those interested. If the weather's bad tomorrow I'll take a few more pics.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

salmonia said:


> My latest "catch"..a Certina DS2 PH 200m....


 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Maths was never your forte I take it mjolnir


Ah, you see I tried to work it out properly by counting on my fingers and toes but I ran out when I got to thirty :blink:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

G and I went climbing today, this tough old girl joined me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its almost bedtime and I have to report that today I wore no watch at all...

I was expecting one in the post and it diddnt come so Im not wearing one again as a protest until it does...

Looks like it will beTuesday.... :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from work & have swapped over to these....

*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*










*SMYC`Flamingo`, Seiko cal. VD57*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been going with this for the last few hours, the one at the back 










BTW Gary that Omega is lovely :heart:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Its almost bedtime and I have to report that today I wore no watch at all...
> 
> I was expecting one in the post and it diddnt come so Im not wearing one again as a protest until it does...
> 
> Looks like it will beTuesday.... :huh:


Sorry to hear that Jason. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it arrives on Tuesday (you should have a little something from me on Wednesday :wink2: )

Rich


----------



## IronMonkey (May 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Going with the O&W today
> 
> ...


Hi,

Really like the look of your watch! I've searched the net for the MP2801, but can't seem to find any with green hands! Just wondering where you bought it from & if you've had the hands, strap, etc modified?

Thanks!


----------

